# 3D course helpful hints...



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

take away the shooters ability to see the ground between them and the target...makes knowing target size VERY important. Shoot over water and or ditches. Shooting between closely spaced trees.


----------



## phytenphyre (Nov 3, 2010)

Great point!! Does anyone have any hints on ranging yardage in wide open fields, across water over over valleys/ditches?


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

what works for me good down hill shots 33 yard target shoot for 30, target leaning back add 2, yard leaning toward take 2 off, big targets like elk mule always add 2 yards, practice those shots u listed and u will find out what works for you


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

targets in the dark look further away and the opposite goes for targets in the sun.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Up hill & down hill take off distance


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I usually just hold my 30 yard pin in the middle and hope for the best. :becky:


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Hunter class max 30-35 yd is pretty easy now with 300fps bow but open classes usually start around 30ish yards. The ones that get me are the 45+ yd shots. One thing that has helped me alot is learning what the animals look like at various yardages and angles. I verify my yardage by ground objects. Shoot a few clubs for fun and bring a range finder and range the targets after your shot.


----------



## phytenphyre (Nov 3, 2010)

ttt


----------



## trentcamp (Sep 26, 2005)

I like sage creeks advice Hold in the middle and hope. I usually try to shoot higher if your not sure you will usually score higher with a little higher hit than low.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

*tip*

Here is a great tip if you see one of these mountain lions run away! lol I can never hit the center on it.


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

Here are a couple of links that will help you and others with your ranging:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=635903
http://www.hoyt.com/community/prostaff_detail.php?id=2
I think you will get what you asked for out of both. Cheers!
Fred


----------



## NoahAU (Aug 27, 2007)

Bugs Bunnyy said:


> Here is a great tip if you see one of these mountain lions run away! lol I can never hit the center on it.


Haha. I shot at 3D tournament today and overheard I guy refer to this same target as an otter.


----------



## Ohbowhunter815 (Jul 19, 2010)

Had a pretty expierienced fella tell me "across the raveens, closer than it seems" has worked well for me.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

if you hide the front or the rear of the animal it takes away the advantage of being able to judge yardage by looking at the animal.


----------



## phytenphyre (Nov 3, 2010)

Any hints on judging yardage in wide open fields? I got slaughtered this past weekend b/c I am no good at it. Once I got in the woods my scores shot up, in the fields I might as well just stayed home.


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

drtnshtr said:


> targets in the dark look further away and the opposite goes for targets in the sun.


I can vouch for that. This weekend we went from shooting in the open, to woods, then back to fields. I misjudged a coyote by 8 yards and shot right over his back. I even lost that arrow to make it worse.


----------



## ksp2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

sagecreek said:


> I usually just hold my 30 yard pin in the middle and hope for the best. :becky:


You sound like my son..except he says to "Close your eyes and hope for the best"!


----------



## phytenphyre (Nov 3, 2010)

Objects in wide open fields are closer than they seem...


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

I best advice for 3d is to develope amnesia.


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

phytenphyre said:


> Objects in wide open fields are closer than they seem...


+1, windage perfect, but judged 5 yards too far. 1 inch high at 12 o'clock. Did the exact same thing on the giraffe.


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

Field shots I rely heavily on ground judging. Usually it is hard to take away ground in the field. Ground judging is easily practiced in the backyard by taking 10 yard increments and placing a marker there. Constantly burn in the images of flipping an imaginary 10 yard pole in between the markers both foward and back. You will get good at seeing the 10 yard imaginary pole and field judging becomes a lot easier.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

If shooting Up or Down hill... draw and anchor your bow level THEN.. bend at the waist to aim at your target. Makes a huge difference for me.

Do not draw your bow while leaning up or down a hill.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Good advice here I gotta come back and read it all.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phytenphyre (Nov 3, 2010)

Please, I know there are some really good 3D archer's out there who have a lot of information they could share. Hints, suggestions and learning experience's...all of the above are wanted and needed. Throw in some of your favorite shots, hated shots and perhaps dreaded shots, but give the hints you have for them too.

Please!


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I judge yardage by finding 20 and doubling it. I also feel that experience has alot to do with judging yardage.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I think alot of shooters not just in archery aim to big. Meaning they put there sight in a vague area where they want to hit. Aim small miss small aim big miss big. Its true. Sometimes its difficult but using your binos to pick out a specific spot to shoot at will greatly increase you concentration during your shot. It doesnt have to be a very small spot thats really easy to see. I use shadows or a muscle crease, point of the shoulder,color spot on the target,rings if you can see them.

Like this grzzly you can see the dark vertical line pointing at the 12. At 46 yds i could see the top point of that and aimed for that.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm kinda new at 3D, But one thing I have learned is to always aim at the IBO center on "ALL" targets. I don't care if the 12 is marked good or not. If your a beginner and you aim at the center of the 10 ring your 12's will come. Your yardage will hopefully be +- 2 yds so you should stay in the 10 ring if you can shoot reasonable well. If your light you may hit a few lower 12's in the morning and if your hot you may hit some upper 12's in the afternoon.


----------



## LLaBarr (May 21, 2011)

on targets that have trees on the ground in front of them or ditches, I visualize a spot half way to target and judge to that point then double it. works for me.


----------



## phytenphyre (Nov 3, 2010)

I shoot IBO so I shoot for 11's every time. I know some of the guys I shoot with are happy with just shooting for the 10's. I want 11's and I want to be as specific as I can. If I miss an 11 I hope I am close enough with my yardage to get the 10. Sooo...there in lies the questions. Yardage. I know there are some links that have been around talking about yardage, but I would like you to talk specifically about your struggles, what you think about, how you judge and what your thought process is.


----------



## phytenphyre (Nov 3, 2010)

Here is what I did today. I can get out to 50 yards in my backyard. I broke 50 yards down by 5 yard increments to HOPEFULLY start being able to see what I need to see. It's funny b/c when I took an actual tape measure out to mark the yardage, it was completely different from me walking off yardage since...oh...about the time I started shooting archery years ago. Ooops, lesson learned.


----------



## phytenphyre (Nov 3, 2010)

I just bought a Morrell Bone Collector range bag target, I don't just shoot at the barn for those of you who wanted to bust my chops!! :wink:


----------



## phytenphyre (Nov 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

phytenphyre said:


> I just bought a Morrell Bone Collector range bag target, I don't just shoot at the barn for those of you who wanted to bust my chops!! :wink:


I was thinking someone stole all your stuff alone with archery target. Your back yard is way to clean.


----------

